# New Boy



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Here he is! He is currently unnamed and soo sweet! He's shy but lets me stroke and hold him. He is absolutely TINY. I'd guess 4 weeks old. He was at the petstore all alone in dirty tank and I couldn't say no to his little face.

I THINK he is a blue rex. You guys agree?
His hair is kind of thin and he's rather dirty. he's also in quarantine right now before I let him meet the resident boys. 

Any name suggestions?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

maybe a champaign rex?
almost definately rex though, and very adorable!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i'd name him Peewee haha


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Oh he's so cute! He looks a little like a Joey to me. Though are you looking for people names, or stictly animal names?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

He looks like a Dan.

XD


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm a champagne rex? Maybe.. lol I am horrible with colors. All I know is he is so cute!

I'll take either pet names or people names.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, hes so cute. I have no clue about colors so dont ask me. I like the name Scooter lol but thats just me. Good luck with him.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

If he is a Champagne rat call him MoÃ«t or Chandon or something 

http://www.moet.com/

Classy


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, he's such a cutie! =)


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the name Mogley(sp?[the kid from The Jungle Book])
he is adorable


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i second the name joey


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

scampers, snuffles, squeakers

those were the names i was thinking of before i got my rats, until i became obsessed with ozzy osbourne....


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha Ha i like the name Joey too


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

I am still undecided on a name. I am leaning towards Rem but I like Felix too. Anyways here's more pictures!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

What about shilo?


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh shilo is cute... Man, he's a toughy to name.. More picturess!! LoL!


----------

